# Vanolla Laid Eggs!!



## sushisurf13 (Jul 29, 2009)

So Vanolla laid 7 eggs on July 7. I noticed her nesting a bit before she hibernated last October. When she woke up, she picked up where she left off. She is all alone in her pen so I was kinda shocked for her to lay. 
After some research, I learned that they can store sperm for up to 4 years. This is so cool. I'm so excited. 
Do I need to get permits for the little ones as soon as they hatch?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2009)

They give you some leeway on that because the infant mortality rate is so high. Generally you don't have to permit them until they're about 3 years old.

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Eric, Congratulations heres hoping they are fertile. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations to another bunch of miraculous conceptions! If only humans can do it we will have no need to freeze our eggs and all that complication. Tortoise survival skills are amazing...no wonder they outlived the dinosaurs.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just an update, one of the eggs didnt make it. It started to smell bad and got all gooey on the outside. We still have six.


----------

